# SHENZHEN | Qianhai Guiwan International Talents’ Apartments | 180m | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

I don't think there is a thread for this project designed by Foster and Partners. Construction was supposed to start in 2019, I don't know the current status though
































Qianhai Guiwan International Talents’ Apartments | Foster + Partners


Qianhai Talents’ Apartments is an innovative residential project in Shenzhen aimed specifically at the rental market.




www.fosterandpartners.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kanye, @ed500, @499towersofchina, do you have updates?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

U/C, Google Earth image from 03/22
Coordinates: 22°32'24.11"N 113°53'51.21"E


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Google Earth image from 08/22


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

18/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

26/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

08/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

